# Gone To The Dogs Chat Group - LOCKED - Use one listed above



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

So many of us have pooches and adopt from shelters on this blog, would it be of interest to any of you to start a "chat group" about our dogs. 
I get a lot of PMs, but just wondered if it wouldn't be more helpful to everyone if we had the ability to see the "chats" and maybe learn from each other?
I wouldn't know how to go about it, but there are other chat groups on here I noticed. :?: :?: :?:


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I would love that! But I too do not know how to get it started? It would be fun to share things about our Fur Babies,


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I may be wrong, but I suspect an IT professional would need to set it up and administer it. I do know that it would be way above my skill level and probably take a boatload of time. You might talk to your local college or university computer science department and find out more.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd be interested!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> I may be wrong, but I suspect an IT professional would need to set it up and administer it. I do know that it would be way above my skill level and probably take a boatload of time. You might talk to your local college or university computer science department and find out more.


I think she is suggesting it inside of KP.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

jobailey said:


> I think she is suggesting it inside of KP.


Oh, I see.


----------



## elizabethvickers (Nov 22, 2012)

I would love to join a chat group on pets I puppy walk for Guide Dogs for the Blind and would love to share stories.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

Im interested.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

kittyknit said:


> So many of us have pooches and adopt from shelters on this blog, would it be of interest to any of you to start a "chat group" about our dogs.
> I get a lot of PMs, but just wondered if it wouldn't be more helpful to everyone if we had the ability to see the "chats" and maybe learn from each other?
> I wouldn't know how to go about it, but there are other chat groups on here I noticed. :?: :?: :?:


With all the input you have received here are you going to go for it and get it started? I hope so!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> I may be wrong, but I suspect an IT professional would need to set it up and administer it. I do know that it would be way above my skill level and probably take a boatload of time. You might talk to your local college or university computer science department and find out more.


There is a lady on here that has offered to help me set it up and get started. Hopefully we will have it going before long...too many of us have dogs and hints that would help each other w/out dogs.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

jobailey said:


> I think she is suggesting it inside of KP.


I am suggesting it inside KP for KPrs and their dogs. Shirley is going to help me and it will be for dogs only hence, Gone To The Dogs title. Every once in awhile I have a question abt something and would love the input from others who have ideas. 
If you go to your profile and under what you are subscribed to, there is a place you click and it will take you to ALL the chats available here. 
For instance, I didn't know we have one for just political chatting, etc. You can subscribe or unsubscribe to each one listed...I just now found it! LOL


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

that sounds great! I will look for it.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

jobailey said:


> that sounds great! I will look for it.


I'll watch for it, too!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

I would like to have anyone who is a DOG owner, DOG walker, therapy DOGS, etc to respond to this site. 

We will be discussing our DOGS only. 

1)Questions can be asked abt health issues, stories abt our dogs/rescues, etc.

2)Pics of our DOGS

3)Please, DOGS ONLY. (Other chats could be opened for cats, etc)

4)We all love our dogs whether mixed breed or purebred. Please do not "put anyone down" for either buying their dog from a breeder instead of adopting or the other way around. To each his own...

5)There may be someone looking for a good reliable breeder or a good shelter in their area that one of us has been familiar with and can recommend.

6)We may have questions for suggestions on training, housebreaking, etc that someone has had success with and can share it.

We want to have a very upbeat and positive/supportive group. A lot of us lose our beloved dog/dogs and need encouragement; maybe they have a terminal illness and we are upset and need the support of the KPrs. We are really good at that I think! With the tornadoes in OK and around, some may need to talk abt how frightening it was to go through that with their dog; maybe they lost their dog during the tornado. We want to be there for that KPr and encourage any way we can.

In other words, lets keep it to DOGS ONLY and have fun and good fellowship with each other...(Too bad I can't add "food" in there! LOL)

Thanks for your participation in advance.


----------



## HollyA (Apr 11, 2013)

I am in. Let me know what to do. As I am sitting here with two golden retrievers at my feet.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm in! I have 3 poodles....almost 13, 10 and 7. Would love to discuss them, yours, and in between  Just let me know the particulars and I'll make a point to be a participant.....and thanks in advance for the great idea!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Count me in as well. I will be looking for it.


----------



## Lyn in IL (Mar 12, 2013)

I think this is a superb idea. Sign me up.


----------



## Reanne (Aug 12, 2011)

kittyknit said:


> I would like to have anyone who is a DOG owner, DOG walker, therapy DOGS, etc to respond to this site.
> 
> We will be discussing our DOGS only.
> 
> ...


In the last year I have rescued a Puggle..vet thinks she is abt 6 yrs. old. Very good companion.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Got a Shih-tzu,now 10jears old.I am interested.


----------



## Nanswa (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd love to join. What do we have to do?


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

We will keep it on "chit/chat" for awhile until we get abt 30-40 people and then maybe ADMIN will let us have our own managed blog thing. Shirley, designer123 is going to be helping me w/it and she has done things for admin before and is good.

Just keep posting like you would on a blog. It will still be on KP of course!


----------



## llamama1 (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm on board for this!


----------



## crazygyrlknits (May 22, 2012)

I would love to be included, 3yorkies,a black lab who is easily distracted but would not hurt a fly.He was originally planned to be a service dog,2 Chihuahuas,a rescue
Police German Shepard rescue, and lastly a lab/golden retriever mix rescue. Quite a lot we have with individual needs and personalities.


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

Lovely to share dog talk on all our wonderful breeds of dog - pedigree or otherwise. We are owned by 2 Polish Lowland sheepdogs and a rescue Doberman named Guinness who is so soft. He is bossed around by the 2 Polish Lowlands named Sakia & Tilly. Look forward to lots of doggy talk. xx


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer here: I have been helping to set up this thread. 

You don't have to do anything but post and talk about your dogs. I don't have a dog now but have all my life up until we moved into a condo. so I hope to be able to help with this thread in any way I can.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

kittyknit said:


> I would like to have anyone who is a DOG owner, DOG walker, therapy DOGS, etc to respond to this site.
> 
> *We will be discussing our DOGS only*.
> 
> ...


Kittyknit - you can change any of your posts for an hour after posting by clicking on '*edit*' - which might be too late. As I said, Capital letters are not allowed so click on report at the bottom of your post and tell admin you won't put any more capital letter words in..

I would love to read about service dogs of all kinds, so if any of you have a service dog, would you tell us about what kind of dog and what service? I think this will be a great thread.

If, down the road there is enough interest to make it a separate managed section I have told Kittyknit I will help her set it up. It is better to start here until you get a core group - as it is hard to publicize it if it isn't on one of the main forums.

Good Luck, Everyone!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't own a dog, but am granny and auntie and good neighbor to several and always have a bag of dog treats in my car... I did have to chuckle a little that the originator of this DOG group is KITTYknt....


----------



## Doreen LaVine (Jul 25, 2011)

I would love to join you all. My husband and I are the proud "parents" of an 8 year old male Morkie, Tuxedo. Smart and cute!! Our daughter and son-in-law are "parents" to a 9 year old Morkie, Dazzle, and her little "sister" a 3 year old Biewer, Dior, two of the cutest little girls ever. They are the lights of our lives!!


----------



## dodyann (Oct 7, 2012)

This is a nice group. I love the idea of having a place to question or maybe be helpful to someone. I am fairly new and this just caught my eye now. I have a Bega-poo. We are not sure how old she is. We rescued her from a kill shelter 6 years ago and we just adore her. She wound up being fostered for socialization and we had her flown in to us, she is the love of our lives. I will be watching your group and as I said, this is such a nice thing for all of our dog lovers!


----------



## Bobbiek277 (Mar 2, 2011)

Count me in, too. I show and breed Italian Greyhounds and have done so for the past 12 years. I currently have 8 IGs ranging in age from 14 mo to 14+ years. I also have an almost 4 year old wire-haired Ibizan Hound just to keep things lively.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Count me in as well. I have a chinese crested terrier mix, Rudy, who is my avatar. He is 4 and has completely won my heart (after saying for years I hated dogs). I am also an aunt to Kiefer, a Jack Russell mix, who also lives with me. I am a grandma to 2 dogs--Dixie, a yorkshire; and Otis, a basset hound.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Great idea! I'm a dogmom to Ringo, he's a German Shepherd/Pitbull mix and a big sweetheart. We got him from a shelter 3 years ago, the vet estimated him to be about 6 months old at that time. He weighed 43 lbs when we got him, he's now a strapping 88 lbs, but our 2 cats still boss him around!


----------



## gmasiddy (Dec 22, 2011)

Our Australian shepherd and I are too sedentary to contribute much, but I love to hear about all you other fur babies and lovers thereof.

I get to feed, water, sleep with, and clean up barf, while the rest of the family lets him in and out. Flash is super friendly, and was a lovely service dog with Altzhiemer patients. 

When we lived in the house with the handicap bathroom and the skunk family who lived under the porch, I got to wash him up after ill-advised meet and greet sessions. (There are no magic deodorizing shortcuts, including tomato juice, and a damp coat brings back memories for months.) Thank heavens we have never had porcupines.

Flash and Siddy

btw, I lived over the porch and oberved that skunk babies have no more control over scent than babies do over urine.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

We have three dogs, all rescued in one way or another. Dixie is a Beagle, Dub (full name Dubya) is a Jack Russell, and Toby is a mutt. They get along very well, and they all know their place, which is usually on the furniture or the bed. LOL! They are creatures of routine, and they have trained my DH very well, something I myself have failed to do for almost 40 years. LOL again! I was never allowed to have a dog as a child, although I desperately wanted one, but we have had dogs ever since we were first married.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am in. We have a 15 yr old doberman named China, my dh rescued her when she was 4 yrs old. We also have a 5 y old Blue Heeler. Had dogs all my life and always will. :thumbup:


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Airedale Nick, my avatar, is 7 now. He's our fifth Airedale, not counting foster dogs (we've worked with Airedale rescue for years), but he was our first puppy in about 30 years - the ones in between were rescues. Nick is a really friendly boy and loves having foster dog visitors.
I'm hoping this thread takes off!


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Count me in. I have two dogs at the moment, but over the years I have had 7. I pick them up off the road, after mean people dump them.


----------



## skmcgee287 (Oct 27, 2012)

Would love to be here too. Have a Morkie (half Yorkie/half Malteese)
He's mine but if you heard my Mom talk you'd think he was hers.
She gets on phone to her friends and its, "just sitting here with my dog, my dog is having a fit about the cat eating the birds, my dog is wanting in."
But the work is "your dog needs out, your dog needs food, water.
And the best "you need to make your dog be quiet if he was mine I'd make him stop."
So can't wait to hear about all yours and the fun you have.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

I have 3 mix breed dogs. Trent, a dachshund/chihuahua and the twins, Cooper and Ozzy a chihuahua/pug mix. All get along well with each other and are rescues. I am trying to get at least one of them to kayak with me. This will be a slow process, but Cooper at least got into the kayak. 

This sounds like a fun thread.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

There's a syndrome that my DH has called DOL syndrome. He can't answer the phone because he has DOL. He can't get himself a drink of water because he has DOL. What is DOL? Why, Dog On Lap, of course. Heh.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a Shih Tsu Lennie, 10 1/2 yrs. old, just recently diagnosed with a "fairly severe" heart murmur. The vet checked him when we went in to see about cleaning his teeth, and removing a small growth on his upper eye lid. So far I don't see any change in his behavior.....he was a lazy little thing at 1 yr. old, and has not changed abit. Try to go for a walk, and when he has had enough, you can carry him home.....he won't budge. Maybe he had a heart murmur back then too, but it wasn't picked up on.
My husband's dog is Daisy, a rescue Beagle with an appetite that just won't stop. Full is not in her vocabulary. We think she is also about 10 yrs. old, and still goes on 1 hr. walks, just maybe a little slower than when she was younger. I love seeing all the dog pictures on KP and reading about everyone's pets. Equally important is the knitting news!!! LOL
Good idea for this thread.
Meant to add that because of the heart murmur, Lennie cannot have anesthetic. I have tried scaling by hand, as did my previous vet, but cannot get back far enough to do the molars.
When he blinks, the little growth on his upper eyelid rubs on his eyeball, so the vet said to uses drops for humans: Naphcon.
They keep the white of his eye from being blood shot.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Once you have a "Moderator or two" you can delete anyone who breaks the rules so to speak which is nice. Our Happy Thoughts R Us is running smooth because I can delete inappropriate posts. I send them a PM right after I delete it explaining why. The other day, I had one post to an incorrect area by mistake so I asked her to move it and then deleted the incorrect one. It really helps keep the topic running smooth and clean. 

Good luck.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Mz Molly said:


> Once you have a "Moderator or two" you can delete anyone who breaks the rules so to speak which is nice. Our Happy Thoughts R Us is running smooth because I can delete inappropriate posts. I send them a PM right after I delete it explaining why. The other day, I had one post to an incorrect area by mistake so I asked her to move it and then deleted the incorrect one. It really helps keep the topic running smooth and clean.
> 
> Good luck.


I agree Mz Molly- we figure we need to get a group of us who will move to a managed section together. I started the workshops and the hardest part was, and still is, letting people know about us. The way this is growing already we should be able to get a managed section (if admin agrees) sometime soon. I would like to see us wait a month and then get another Manager as well as our leader and share and that way it can be managed much easier than this one. It shouldn't take a lot of managing, but at least it can be organized a bit and will be a place where just the subject is posted. It could also have separate locked subjects, like information links etc. I have offered to help with the set up. I miss my dog so this is what I can do to help.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

I am in! Big lover of all dogs here!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Getting the word out is easy ..... Start one topic several different ways. For Example:

Dog Lovers we have a Dog Room

Dog gone if we ain't dog lovers

Come to the dog house for a chit chat

And you need a name of course:

The Dog House for Knitters

and if you include other pets .....

Pets R U and We be Knitters

Get the idea??? Most importantly have fun.

When you are ready to start the private forum so to speak I will help set it up - help you develop guidelines - work with ADMIN .... advertising over KP ..... What ever you want help with.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm on board. I am mom to 2 furpigs aka Pugs. Jimmy & Dougie are both rescue pugs. Love them to death.


----------



## dodyann (Oct 7, 2012)

Mz Molly, that sounds like a really solid plan. I will be watching for you and I know I am going to love the dog chat. Everyone who owns a dog should have something to contribute, maybe a little help for someone based on an experience you may have had and so on. Thank you!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Count me in. What do I do now? Maybe go count dogs? We have 11 and hope that one is pg. If she is, they will be born July 4! Not running a puppy mill. We have Border Collies to work the sheep and Giant dogs to guard them. 
To make it more interesting I am allergic to dogs. I hope one day to start making pictures.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I recently read somewhere (and I think I copied it) a recipe for washing skunk smell off dogs. Years ago we tried everything known to man to get skunk smell off. Nothing worked. Have not tried this new one but someone who had said is worked. If I can find it again I will contribute. Our dogs are mostly too big to bathe, unless one of the border collies gets a hit from a skunk. They just have to stay away.


gmasiddy said:


> Our Australian shepherd and I are too sedentary to contribute much, but I love to hear about all you other fur babies and lovers thereof.
> 
> I get to feed, water, sleep with, and clean up barf, while the rest of the family lets him in and out. Flash is super friendly, and was a lovely service dog with Altzhiemer patients.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raffa (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm in. Love seeing and hearing about everyone's fur babies


----------



## ogram (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll join the group too. 

I have a 16 year old West Highland Terrier (male)


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Why, sure!!! I'm in!!


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm in too! We have two Golden-doodles--Abby will be 6 at the end of July and her half-brother Rufus will be 4 on June 17th. They share a Golden Retriever mum, but have different Standard Poodle Dads. We also have a Grand doggy, Barclay who is almost 4 and is part Scottish Terrier I think.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't own a dog, but am granny and auntie and good neighbor to several and always have a bag of dog treats in my car... I did have to chuckle a little that the originator of this DOG group is KITTYknt....


lol Jynx, yeah, I am owned now by 2 cats and 3 dogs! So far the dogs lead the "pack" in numbers! lol I do hope you are feeling like giving those doggie treats out now and healing up well.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree Mz Molly- we figure we need to get a group of us who will move to a managed section together. I started the workshops and the hardest part was, and still is, letting people know about us. The way this is growing already we should be able to get a managed section (if admin agrees) sometime soon. I would like to see us wait a month and then get another Manager as well as our leader and share and that way it can be managed much easier than this one. It shouldn't take a lot of managing, but at least it can be organized a bit and will be a place where just the subject is posted. It could also have separate locked subjects, like information links etc. I have offered to help with the set up. I miss my dog so this is what I can do to help.


Great ideas Shirley. We seem to be off and running...with the dogs!!! lol


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> Count me in. What do I do now? Maybe go count dogs? We have 11 and hope that one is pg. If she is, they will be born July 4! Not running a puppy mill. We have Border Collies to work the sheep and Giant dogs to guard them.
> To make it more interesting I am allergic to dogs. I hope one day to start making pictures.


Miss Nettie, you have really gone to the dogs! lol Do you have Anatolian Shepherds for guard dogs for the sheep or 
Great Pyranees?


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

ogram said:


> I'll join the group too.
> 
> I have a 16 year old West Highland Terrier (male)


Good for you! As one vet told me abt my late 15 y/o Pom, "it is a tribute to what good care you gave her that she lived so long"...You undoubtedly give wonderful love and care to your Westie...


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Count me in. Have Toby a 9 year old chow/welsh corgie mix and Linc 7 years old a collie/terrier mix. Since they were rescues I had them DNA tested.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Now those are some combos for your babies! Love it!


heidisoma said:


> Count me in. Have Toby a 9 year old chow/welsh corgie mix and Linc 7 years old a collie/terrier mix. Since they were rescues I had them DNA tested.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

After it is set up will you do a new post that will tell others bout it?


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

struggling tonight with my three.....well, two of them, actually. MIddle toy poodle's (age 10) back legs are going out on her....I have to carry her in and out of the house to go do her business.....tonight her legs just collapsed on her in the kitchen when she got excited about a "treat". Oldest poodle (13) won't eat....throws up yellow bile just about every morning.....and then tonight, wouldn't eat...AND, I found a "mess" in a room I thought I had closed off....she's losing control of some of her faculties...........am resigned now to being their caregiver.......it's part of what I "signed up for" when I decided to have dogs......wouldn't have it any other way....love them dearly and just pick them up, clean up after them, etc......just need to find someone to come in if I have somewhere to go who can also take care of them the same way I do......Have one other younger poodle (age 7) who is a pistol, keeps me laughing, no health issues...knock on wood, so far, so good.

So glad to have this forum now to talk about this - sit home alone for the most part......my kids and step kids are all leading full lives, as our all the grands....so, nice to just type and express myself, LOL.....I was knitting with the middle one on my lap.......new lifestyle these days, LOL. so glad I could retire last year...can NOT imagine how I would have coped otherwise........widow now for 2 plus years, so I"m the Lone Rangerette with the three "Tontos", haha....
Hugs, all.....


----------



## Nanswa (Jul 20, 2011)

We have an 11-year-old black Lab that has a nerve sheath tumor on her right hip back by her tail. It's not malignant which is good but the bad news is that it will continue to grow and the vet says one day it'll burst and then we'll have to decide whether to have surgery to remove a large portion of it and use that skin to close it up. She said that it'll grow back faster and more aggressively than it is now so it's kind of hopeless. The other alternative is to put her down which we hate to do. She's not hurting and eats well so I don't think it bothers her near as much as it bothers us. She has no idea what's coming and it breaks our hearts. I know on one can help but it helps me to vent. Thanks!

Nancy


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> hi everyone. I think the new thread will stay open for awhile and then we will approach admin about becoming a section. I will be happy to set it up and do everything I can to help you. just stay with the new thread for now.


Where do we find the new thread? Oops, I found it!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Count me in as well. I will be looking for it.


Carol this is the thread for now so stay here and join in.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Count me in! Oops, I already replied. It's getting late, I must be tired.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Please go to the following link - don't post any more on this thread!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-176258-1.html*

It is the right "*gone to the dogs' chat thread*. This one is not the right one. Please everyone go there.

If you have arrived here and have posted please unwatch this link.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Attention: everyone - if you tell anyone about the new thread (this one) please give them this link*.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-176258-1.html

somehow we started two threads with the same name. I have put this link in the other one and Kittyknit and I ask you to only give dog lovers *this link*.

This is the correct thread for the "*gone to the dogs, conversation link*


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Okay ladies, I have to get back to the workshops-- you are on your own now. Good luck and I will drop by as often as I can. have fun and tell the other dog lovers. Make sure you give them this link and they will find you here. This is the right thread.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-176258-1.html*


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Has anyone looked at dog shaming.com? It is so funny--never fails to bring a smile or laugh to my day. Whenever I am having a really rough day, that is where I go.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm in,got a 15yr old jack russell,who rules the roost and is very vocal,leaves us in no doubt what he needs,love him to bits.


----------



## llamabase (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm in for this! I have 2 Pugs that are like my children since all of my 2 legged children are grown and have children of their own.


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

Count me in. I am the pied pipper of dogs. Will not live without my dogs. Faithful, ever loving, non complaining.


----------



## Maine Gramma (Nov 2, 2012)

I am in, I have a mini schnauzer


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I would like to be in, but I don't know how a chat group works. I have 5 dogs -- 3 dachshunds, 1 chiweenie, and one dach/beagle mix.


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello,
We show our Polish Lowland Sheepdogs. I am also interested in hearing from other Dog showing people. Our youngster Tilly, who is in my photograph was at Crufts for her first time this year. xx


----------



## elizabethvickers (Nov 22, 2012)

I am in too just let me know what to do


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm in with my four rescues. Two greyhounds and two Shih-tzus.
Wonderful idea. Thanks.
Kathy


----------



## Mspiggy253 (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm in! Let me know when and how.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Sounds like fun. Smudge, my parti-poodle and I will join! He's a puppy mill rescue and the light of my life.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice idea, this thread. My 15 year old terrier mix, a rescue, was with me for 10 years & I lost him recently after about 1 1/2 years with kidney disease and dementia. 
Now Jack, a 6 year old Aussie Shepherd/Queensland Heeler is with me after adopting me at the Humane Society 2 weeks ago. He is a sweet boy and we have been having a fine time getting to know each other.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Good Luck, dog owners - wish I could join you, but no dogs! Have fun---I am sure you all will!


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Me and my sheltie are in. Sounds great!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Great idea! I have a 1 1/2 yr. old golden, Zoe, my avatar. She is in training, just basic obedience. The trainer wants her on dial-up instead of high-speed DSL. This will be a long training session.


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Count me in! I have one minidachshund named Rusty. He will be three years old on the 12th of this month.


----------



## maxine pisterzi (Oct 1, 2012)

Have 3 dogs, I'm in.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm in as well. After losing our lovely 12 year old Golden, at 60 I decided on an Australian Shepherd! I know, crazy, but crazy about him. He's 13 months old now. Any pointers on jumping up will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

I think we need some topics to get us going so here goes......... What is the best dog shampoo that you use?


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

count me in.


----------



## dangelo422 (Oct 23, 2011)

I would love to join, I have two yorkies and a Maltese.


----------



## Wendy J (May 1, 2011)

Count me in also, I have a 5 1/2 month old German Shepard and can use all the help and suggestions I can get.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

I'm in but don't tell the cat because she thinks she is one of the dogs.


----------



## Aud (Feb 1, 2011)

Count me in, baby.


----------



## NCSpots (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm interested. I have 3 dogs ages 15, 11, and 3 . The 15 yr old does make it a challenge sometimes.


----------



## Berwick (Feb 27, 2013)

I would love to be included. I have an adorable 10 year old Spitz Mittel I rescued when he was 6 months old.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

I have 2 Shelties... count me in


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

kittyknit said:


> I would like to have anyone who is a DOG owner, DOG walker, therapy DOGS, etc to respond to this site.
> 
> We will be discussing our DOGS only.
> 
> ...


Can you run a dog only thread with an avatar of "kittyknits"
It gave me a smile. Good luck


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

I'm in. We have two dogs. A corgi mix, Pepper and a chihuahua-mix, rescue named Yoda. Both are good, quiet dogs!


----------



## peppermint pattie (Nov 26, 2012)

I am interested in the group. I am the proud mom of 2 male Great Danes. Always enjoy learning and helping others with their fur babies.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

We have had dogs (many) since 1970. I had not been allowed to have a pet as a child, but my mother always told me, "when you have your own home you can have as many dogs as you want". So I did- once married and in a house. 

First we had a cute Cairn Terrier, Muffy; a former student gave me my 1st Mini Schnauzer , Brigid, (I was hooked, by then); our oil delivery gave me a small poodle mix, Gypsy, all at the same time while I was pregnant with my first child, and working. Twelve years later, we got our 2nd Mini, Cassi (female), then a Tibetan terrier Onyx (male). Well...I didn't know how difficult it was to keep a male and female apart when in heat!!!! 
Five years, three litters, and 18 "Tibauzers" later, of which we kept 2 pups, Molly and Bear, I was head over heels in love with all puppies, who were so cute that I had a waiting list for the product of another accident.

In the mid '90s the Mini passed away and I got another Mini, Lily,and promptly had her spayed! My son had a rescue dog, Nash - a large lab- while he was in college - supposedly the "fraternity" dog, who was very much a part of our family, and did not remain in the fraternity when my son graduated!

When Nash passed my son then rescued a Newfoundland /Flat-coat Retriever mix, Austin, who was one giant fur ball. 
My hubby got a Standard Schnauzer, Koko. At this time there were numerous girlfriends who had an assortment of dogs, who were here. My youngest son had a Mini, We rescued a Giant Schnauzer, Logan. My daughter still had Molly and when married they got a retired Giant Schnauzer, Bella. 

Logan had never been properly socialized, even after intensive, lengthy social training at our home,she could not be trusted with unknown men, could not be re-homed, so we had to have her euthanized. But we loved the breed and sought and found a gorgeous Giant Schnauzer.
One day a friend took me to see a cute litter of Minis...Sassy came home with us! Don't deceive yourself, a true dog-lover can never go to 'just see' a cute litter and come home empty-handed.

When Lily passed away we got another Mini, this time a white one. 

Many years later only Sassy and Lacy are with us - age 4 and 2. Our loss of Olli is recent and painful and we are evaluating if we will get another large dog, even though we very much want another Giant. All our pets are vivid in our memory. I wish I had kept a journal of their antics as they all were so special.

So, the cautionary tale is, if your kids want a pet...GET THEM ONE! Otherwise you could end up as the 'grandparent' to a multi-dog home. Oh, my mother ended up loving all the dogs we had, and taking care of them when she was able.


----------



## mynanna2 (Oct 14, 2011)

What a great idea. I would love to join. I have two dogs from the same litter (brother & sister) that we rescued from the HSPCA seven years ago. They are our kids now that our family is grown. Our female, Audrey, was recently diagnosed with tetanus and is on antibiotics for the past week. Has anyone else experienced tetanus in their dog? Our vet says it is very unusual and we were lucky to have caught it so quickly.


----------



## Rotdogsmom (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm in. We lost our 12 year/7 month old Rottweiler, BJ, last monday to just plain old age. Rear was bad it just became too hard to move. Never dreamed he would be with us that long as have had him since he was 10 weeks old. He was a rescue and our lonely girl, Gretta, is also a rescue. I enjoy hearing about other dogs and the tips about what other people have tried with their dogs.


----------



## khmullins (Apr 11, 2011)

I have had a dog all my life. When I was young we had a Mexican Greyhound. That breed is extinct now. We have had small dogs, big dogs and in between. We use to raise Dobermans.
Now we have a mix breed Chihuahua/Pom (Chloe) about 9 mos. old and a beautiful chocolate pit bull (DaJa). Both dogs are sweet and loving, but we are having trouble house training the little one. She is very stubborn. 
We are a household of women: Great Grandmother (me), Grandmother (my daughter), Mother (my granddaughter), child (my 6 yr old great granddaughter) and three pets all female!!


----------



## Scottiehouse (Jan 10, 2013)

kittyknit said:


> I would like to have anyone who is a DOG owner, DOG walker, therapy DOGS, etc to respond to this site.
> 
> We will be discussing our DOGS only.
> 
> ...


I'm all for it! I have three small dogs: Scottish terrier; toy poodle and a chi.


----------



## Scottiehouse (Jan 10, 2013)

kittyknit said:


> I would like to have anyone who is a DOG owner, DOG walker, therapy DOGS, etc to respond to this site.
> 
> We will be discussing our DOGS only.
> 
> ...


I'm all for it! I have three small dogs: Scottish terrier; toy poodle and a chi.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I think you waited too long. You wanted what did you say ... 30-40, well you are closing in on 60+

I think it may be time to start your own thread.

Understanding starting your own thread means you will still have visitors but the nice thing about it is you can control what is said, who says it and boot out the inproper postings!

Good luck and tell us when it is up and running. Also if you copy the url from the first page of these postings Admin can copy all these wonderful postings right into your new forum group.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Introducing my Ms Roxy! We got her from the pound a year and half ago and can't be without her. She is a Min Pin who gets her way most of the time. My African Gray thinks he has her under control with his commands. "Down" "Come on Roxy, lets go pee poo." "What does that pretty dog say? ARF ARF". Life is good and our little ones make it even better.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

Where do we go to chat? I share my home with a 10lb recur, pure poodle, that has won the Lottery. He has good meals, warm beds, lots of love and clothes. He has changed in. A year from a starving, raggy boy to an amazing fellow.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I woov woof her. Mini pins think they are great danes.


----------



## LaKrett (Jul 1, 2012)

Wonderful idea! We live with Pete, a toy poodle, and Jackie, a Jack Russell, they keep our world interesting and fun!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Would love to talk about our Dogs 1 lab, rescue, about 11 years old, 1 sheltie, purchased, 6 years old, and last but not least 1 Mini pen mix, rescue, 2 year old and what a joy she is. Even if we just go outside a a couple of minutes they greet us like we were gone all day. Love our babies. Let me know what to do.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Setting the rules ..... Sorry could not resist. The "cat" made me do it.


----------



## Gurt (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi I would like to join this group. I have two German Shorthaired Pointers, one nine years old and one five years old. My avatar is of the older one.


----------



## Gurt (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh lord, I am going senile ( 78 years young). My avatar is of the younger one, not the older!!


----------



## peppermint pattie (Nov 26, 2012)

Although we have 2 giant breed dogs now, we are in our 60's and wonder if we will be able to continue with Danes. We can't imagine life with out at least one but for now, enjoying the two that we have. They are from the same parents but ages are 2 1/2 and 4. We choose our pets by doing a personality test at 49 days and it has worked perfectly for the last three. They are very funny boys and can do tugs in a circle and never touch a thing in the room.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Count Me in! I have 3 dogs and have recently posted about my newest rescue, who is doing incredibly well.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Kittyknit-Please, count me in. I think this is a great idea! Denise


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

I am a mother to a mini Schnauzer and a long haired Chihuahua, count me in also...


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am a first time dog owner and would love help,. Our dogs are not very obedient so I am sure I can ask lots of questions and get some good tips here ! Thank you for setting this up !


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> Count me in. What do I do now? Maybe go count dogs? We have 11 and hope that one is pg. If she is, they will be born July 4! Not running a puppy mill. We have Border Collies to work the sheep and Giant dogs to guard them.
> To make it more interesting I am allergic to dogs. I hope one day to start making pictures.


Miss Nettie, pardon my ignorance, but what is a Giant dog?
Other than the obvious, of course.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Mom to Jellybean and Ladybug, 3 year old Catahoula mixes who were foster failures. Sebastian is about 8 and mixed chi/dach who came "temporarily" from stepdaughter, and Sassy (well named), a 13 or 14 year old inheritance from a neighbor who passed away. We have Sassy up to almost 3 pounds, and she runs the household, as a senior lady should. So pleased to have a place to talk about my babies.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

We have our 5th Cocker who is now almost 13, 9 days to go. We have never had one last more than the 13th birthday so fingers crossed. Count me in for the site please. We have had rescues and from breeders so have seen both sides.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

We have a little Cheweenie (part Chihuahua-part Dachshund) that we adopted from our local animal shelter March 2012. She has characteristics of both breeds. She still barks at every noise she hears and we have been trying to break her of it. We did manage to get her to stop snapping at everyone new who comes to the house, though; at least most of the time. 
She is pictured with us on my avatar and her name is Dixie. She is about 3-years-old now, with one ear that stands up and the other that droops. Here are a few other pictures of her.
NOTE: Please, don't mind the picture dates. These were taken before I learned how to change the date on my camera.


----------



## Lodi (Feb 11, 2013)

I would love to join. I have a German Shepard x she is 4 and weighs 36 lbs so she is not very big. She is a rescue dog. Very sweet but she nipped a dog last week. This dog ran up behind her and startled her, she is easily startled . Bylaw has given her a dangerous dog designation. She has to wear a muzzle when off our property. We are starting training tomorrow . I'm sure I will have lots of questions and hopefully some helpful tips.


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

Happy days - talking about our babies - I have 3 little poodles and a granny to one more - they are a joy and don't know what I'd do without them!


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

mynanna2 said:


> What a great idea. I would love to join. I have two dogs from the same litter (brother & sister) that we rescued from the HSPCA seven years ago. They are our kids now that our family is grown. Our female, Audrey, was recently diagnosed with tetanus and is on antibiotics for the past week. Has anyone else experienced tetanus in their dog? Our vet says it is very unusual and we were lucky to have caught it so quickly.


What were the symptoms of your dogs? I would like to be on the lookout for strange things like that.


----------



## javamama1314 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a service dog. He is a Pomeranian. He comes from a long line of service dogs. He moniters my heart rate and blood pressure and warms me of oncoming panic attacks. I've had a knee go bad this past year and he also tells me of oncoming severe pain. My biggest problem is being as good a listener as he is a predictor!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm in.

Pzoe


----------



## gmontg (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd love to be part of a group about dogs. I have always had a dog and just got a new australian shepherd. He needs a lot of training and that keeps me busy.


----------



## VikingPrincess (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a blonde Labrador Retriever, turning 9 at the end of this month. He is an ambassador for his breed. He makes friends with everyone he meets on the trail.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Count me in. I have a Border Collie and a McNab. Both spoiled beyond help.


----------



## knitterbuddy (Aug 28, 2011)

Please include me, I have 2 aussies, old lab and a mutt. Love my doggies dearly.


----------



## Mary Walker (May 11, 2013)

I would love to join up. Our family includes 2 dogs. Sadie girl is a Malamute/Husky (pictured) and Maggie who was adopted off of Craig's List...


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Nanswa said:


> I'd love to join. What do we have to do?


Count me in too please.


----------



## smoses (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you for having this website. I have always had dogs. would love to hear what others have to say about their dogs. I believe when our loved pet passes on to heaven. another dog is needing our love and hoping we find him. thanks again, Sherry


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Great idea! I am mother to Mattie a 13 year old Aussie Shepherd/Border Collie and Penney, six years old and a mix of some kind! Both were rescues. They are laying close by as always.


----------



## bldgmom (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm interested, too.


----------



## Mary Walker (May 11, 2013)

The best shampoo I have found for everyday use is Kalaya Emu Oil Ultra Moisturizing Pet Shampoo by Kenic. Maggie (2 yr. old puppy) likes to roll anytime she finds something interesting, so she ends up getting bathed about 1-2 times a week which can be very drying to the skin & fur. Haven't had any problems since I found this shampoo. And inexpensive also from Jeffer'sPets.com


----------



## Happy Dancer (Jul 4, 2012)

Count me in, please.....two very dear English Springer Spaniels keep me company.


----------



## manedane (Apr 1, 2012)

I would love to part of this. Please let me know more as the group builds. Thanx.


----------



## yooper (Sep 7, 2011)

I have one spoiled rotten 4 legged, hairy kid as we call him!


----------



## momofoliver (Jun 9, 2011)

I am in. I have a Boxer, Oliver and a Havanese mix, Wilbur. They are my best friends.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

The Great Danes and I love the idea.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm a Dog Lover and would like to be a part of this group.
Count me in.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Awe, puppy love!


----------



## Omisan (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm in! Great idea!


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

I would love to join, have three wonderful Shelties, 13, 9, and 7. I fear I am soon going to lose my beloved Duncan. He is very ill. We all know how hard it is to lose a dear friend: a dog loving group is just perfect.


----------



## IngeT (Jun 10, 2013)

I would love to join the Gone to the Dogs chat group!


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Javamama, how adorable that your Pom is a service dog. Not so long ago it was all just labs and German Shepherds for blind people. Now so many breeds and mixes are service dogs for so many problems. Mine aren't certified as service dogs, but they certainly do save my life.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Aunt Nay, those big guys of yours are GORGEOUS. Love those spotted dogs. I know that a lot of us have pets, but I am constantly amazed at what BEAUTIFUL animals we have.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

I own, have bred and shown shelties. Love dogs to bits and would be very happy to offer any support/advice that I can.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## Lillysmom (Aug 9, 2011)

Add my name to your list.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you for the recommend! Poor pepper gets very itchy and I have not found a shampoo that I am satisfied with. See...this is already working!


----------



## corkie (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a German-short hair pointer, Rosie .whom we love very much also a rescue dog, Quinton they are our family!1


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

kittyknit said:


> Miss Nettie, you have really gone to the dogs! lol Do you have Anatolian Shepherds for guard dogs for the sheep or
> Great Pyranees?


We have two Anatolian Shepherds, 2 Great Pyrenees (one is just a big pet, though) and 3 that are half AS and half GP. This climate is not good for GP and they will wander. Won't stay in a fence unless it is electric. Love them all, but DH says it ruins them to make pets of them, so we are not allowed much contact. But we can be sneaky!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

julie windham said:


> Miss Nettie, pardon my ignorance, but what is a Giant dog?
> Other than the obvious, of course.


Ours are two Anatolian Shepherds, two Great Pyrenees and 3 that are half AS and half GP. They weigh from 80 lb to well over 100lb.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

peppermint pattie said:


> Although we have 2 giant breed dogs now, we are in our 60's and wonder if we will be able to continue with Danes. We can't imagine life with out at least one but for now, enjoying the two that we have. They are from the same parents but ages are 2 1/2 and 4. We choose our pets by doing a personality test at 49 days and it has worked perfectly for the last three. They are very funny boys and can do tugs in a circle and never touch a thing in the room.


 How do you do a personality test? That sounds very interesting -- a way to choose a pup from a litter?


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi I have a cavalier king charles spaniel.He was tied to ba tree. I asked the lady why.Her reply was he poops and pees in my house.I asked if she had children,she said yes.I said would you sell him,yes for 250.00.I'll take him home. When I put him in my car,and handed her the money I asked if her children were born potty trained.I won't repeat what she said,but the lookb on her vface was priceless.When i got home I called the place where she bought him.She paid 2000.oo for him .She should never buy another.He is my avatar his name is jaxon. sweet loving and very smart. He just needed to know where to go.


----------



## Myrafirst (Nov 24, 2011)

I love dogs - have only one now - Nellie - large - mixed breed - brindle. So special to us.
Count me in.


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

He's very lucky that someone as kind as you came along and rescued him.Why do people take on such a huge responsibility without finding out how much time a dog needs? A well loved dog who is raised correctly with guidance and love repays with love and affection and lots of laughs along the way. Life without dogs and pets would be so boring. Can't imagine life without our 3 dogs.........xx


----------



## Metoo (Mar 21, 2011)

This is Metoo, yes I would like to join. I have a little 12 year old female long hair Chihuahua, who thinks she is a Pit Bull.


----------



## jennbear (Aug 17, 2011)

Love to join, I have three "recycled dogs"......two from the pound and one rescued privately. Cheers j


----------



## Wendy Woo (Oct 29, 2012)

Count me in on this one, now down to only 2 after loosing our Lab Samantha ealier this year. The picture is about 2 years old now Pippa was bought in to replace my best mate Perdie who had epilepsy and had to be sent over Rainbow Bridge leaving a gaping hole in our family. pippa is now 2, Gizzie is 12, and Sam would have been 6 months older than Gizzie. We also have 3 cats, 2 ginger toms are nearly 12 and a little black kittie that must be 16 at least now.


----------



## Wendy Woo (Oct 29, 2012)

Samantha wanted the chair so jumped up and sat on Perdie who didnt want to move, we had some fun with those two


----------



## peppermint pattie (Nov 26, 2012)

We bought a book "The Art of Raising a Puppy" by the Monks of New Skete. They breed and raise German Shepards and hand pick who each puppy should go to. On the 49th day, a puppy's personality is pretty well developed. There are 10 things you can test for. I can e-mail the test if anyone is interested. It has worked 3 out of 3 times for us.
I highly recommend any one getting a new puppy to read that book.


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

Would love to have the 10 point guide. Sounds very interesting indeed..............x


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

We're down to 2 dogs after losing our almost-17 yr. old Westie last fall. I'm in. I think it's a great idea!


----------



## JBrown (Mar 26, 2011)

I would like to share too. Have a 13 year old Dachshund.
Jalia


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Vuksie said:


> struggling tonight with my three.....well, two of them, actually. MIddle toy poodle's (age 10) back legs are going out on her....I have to carry her in and out of the house to go do her business.....tonight her legs just collapsed on her in the kitchen when she got excited about a "treat". Oldest poodle (13) won't eat....throws up yellow bile just about every morning.....and then tonight, wouldn't eat...AND, I found a "mess" in a room I thought I had closed off....she's losing control of some of her faculties...........am resigned now to being their caregiver.......it's part of what I "signed up for" when I decided to have dogs......wouldn't have it any other way....love them dearly and just pick them up, clean up after them, etc......just need to find someone to come in if I have somewhere to go who can also take care of them the same way I do......Have one other younger poodle (age 7) who is a pistol, keeps me laughing, no health issues...knock on wood, so far, so good.
> 
> So glad to have this forum now to talk about this - sit home alone for the most part......my kids and step kids are all leading full lives, as our all the grands....so, nice to just type and express myself, LOL.....I was knitting with the middle one on my lap.......new lifestyle these days, LOL. so glad I could retire last year...can NOT imagine how I would have coped otherwise........widow now for 2 plus years, so I"m the Lone Rangerette with the three "Tontos", haha....
> Hugs, all.....


Oh my! You have your hands full! The seniors do have their special issues and you never know what they will be until you are there. I had a Pom who at 15 developed Canine Cognitive Disorder (doggie Altzeimer's) and one day came out of one of her "in the zone" times and her look said, "Can't you help me somehow?". I had read they will always let you know when it is time to let them go. Since I had had her from 10 wks old, this was going to rip my heart out; and it did. Even though I knew it was the right thing to do for her, it still hurt so bad. March 10, 1998 will always stay in my mind as the day Pepper went over the Rainbow Bridge to wait for me. I have and will have several there waiting for that day when we can all run and play in those meadows together, laughing and having a good time. Now I do only senior dogs and it hurts still when they go, but not anything like it was saying goodbye to Pepper. Just know that you are not alone; many on here know your pain, so just talk all you want abt your babies. That's what we are here for.

;-)


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Want to share photos of my 3.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

I would love it!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Dowager said:


> Want to share photos of my 3.


What great looking babies! And they really love their mommy, too! Very sweet. Thank you for sharing the pics...


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

Sounds wonderful! I have 6 dogs, all but one are rescues of some sort.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Wendy Woo said:


> Count me in on this one, now down to only 2 after loosing our Lab Samantha ealier this year. The picture is about 2 years old now Pippa was bought in to replace my best mate Perdie who had epilepsy and had to be sent over Rainbow Bridge leaving a gaping hole in our family. pippa is now 2, Gizzie is 12, and Sam would have been 6 months older than Gizzie. We also have 3 cats, 2 ginger toms are nearly 12 and a little black kittie that must be 16 at least now.


these guys are adorable! Love it. Sorry abt your one who had to leave you...


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

May i join too...please. From London, and own a cute weechon....cross bichon/ westie.
1 year old. Love him to bits, even though he can be quite naughty..!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

panda13 said:


> May i join too...please. From London, and own a cute weechon....cross bichon/ westie.
> 1 year old. Love him to bits, even though he can be quite naughty..!


as far as I'm concerned anyone w/doggies or doggie interests is welcome to chime in here...someone just told me "I'm the boss" which is a scary thought, but, yes, by all means just jump right in here...the water is fine! lol


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

JBrown said:


> I would like to share too. Have a 13 year old Dachshund.
> Jalia


another oldie, but goodie! great.


----------



## Myliesmom (Apr 26, 2013)

I have a one year old Maltipoo (Mylie) and I was a bad girl. The pound and rescue places didn't have anything small and I was desparate to replace my 14 yr. old Diabetic poodle. I went to a pet shop on a whim that specializes in small pure and "designer" breeds. She is adorable and it wasn't her fault where she came from. Obviously I'm all in on these topics!


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Always have dogs all my life ... now I have 13 yrs old Chow mix, 8 yrs old Chocolate Lab and 1 yr old Poodle/Terrier mix (at least he looks like it, I adopted him when he was 2 months old found by neighbor at the street) ... Let me in, please


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

LindaHaddon said:


> Always have dogs all my life ... now I have 13 yrs old Chow mix, 8 yrs old Chocolate Lab and 1 yr old Poodle/Terrier mix (at least he looks like it, I adopted him when he was 2 months old found by neighbor at the street) ... Let me in, please


For now we are just posting through "chit/chat" like you are doing. You are welcome w/your pooches!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

DH is in hospital after having a stroke on Mother's Day. He is missing Zoe more than me. She had to go to the vet. this morning. She has an ear infection. It's not too bad, caught early and she is on meds. I am getting psyched up for our evening walk. It is a challenge to say the least. 20 min. of distraction and correction. Lets hope the rabbit doesn't run in front of us as usual. I know where he is, and try to get prepared for Zoe to do something. I never know what the something is going to be. She is suppose to ignore him, but try telling her that. It's hard to hold a 100 lb. golden back.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Chica says we're in too, sounds like fun :-D


----------



## petsitter49 (Nov 3, 2012)

2 rescued chihuahua ! count me in !!!


----------



## Tiamaria (Feb 10, 2012)

We have 2 10-year old ShiiTzus. They have been a delight. This is the first time we have had 2 dogs (one male - Sparki and one female TiaMaria. They even share their house with us!!!! Sleep with us etc.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

lharris1952 said:


> DH is in hospital after having a stroke on Mother's Day. He is missing Zoe more than me. She had to go to the vet. this morning. She has an ear infection. It's not too bad, caught early and she is on meds. I am getting psyched up for our evening walk. It is a challenge to say the least. 20 min. of distraction and correction. Lets hope the rabbit doesn't run in front of us as usual. I know where he is, and try to get prepared for Zoe to do something. I never know what the something is going to be. She is suppose to ignore him, but try telling her that. It's hard to hold a 100 lb. golden back.


So sorry abt your hsb and I know a 100# buddy to manage alone is a fete. Thank you for sharing your trial and abt your doggie buddy.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer here: I wish I had time to help with this thread. I think if Mz Molly or someone else who is familiar with how to run a managed section doesn't offer to help her, that this thread is gathering a large group of like minded people who love their dogs and it wouldn't be the end of the world if you all just stayed here.

*However, I do think if there is someone out there who is computer Savvy and could help set up a managed section with Kittyknit and possibly Mz Molly - it could be a wonderful section*. You would have to be willing to spend some time on the section so someone who is not working would work out very well, and someone who is looking for something to do.

You could have a Remembrance page - for the dogs who have passed,

you could have - another page with ideas for training tips,

you could have another page for how to train a puppy and on and on. Soo - if you could help kittyknit . It is such a good idea and I would love to see it evolve into something very special like the workshops have.

YOu could have 3 managers which would share the work between whatever threads you open. There are many things that a manager can do in a managed section that can't be done on a forum like this one.

It is fine to stay here too. I just wish I was two people. However I really don't qualify as I live in a condo and we are not allowed any animals. I do love dogs though and will drop by.

Sooooo. *Please contact Kittyknit* -- we have pm'd mz Molly but there should be 3 people who share the work on the thread. *Especially someone who understand the computer and the abilities of a section- it is not difficult but you need some computer experience*.

I would be happy to help explain what you could do. I will help with advice, but don't have time to get involved as a Manager. I am also going away on holidays all next week and will be off line. Soo ladies - if you want a managed section contact your leader, Kittyknit and join in with her. Designer1234


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

kittyknit said:


> Shirley is going on w/her own things and I hope to have ms molly helping...hopefully.


Al, this is such a good idea I just had to help by giving kittyknit some help and ideas. *Now it is just what the group decides to do*. She needs help - especially someone who is reasonably computer literate. I will help explain what the abilities are but just can't put in much time.


----------



## peppermint pattie (Nov 26, 2012)

http://www.camelotshepherds.com/Temperament%20Testing.htm

This is the link for the personality test. It really does work!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

peppermint pattie said:


> http://www.camelotshepherds.com/Temperament%20Testing.htm
> 
> This is the link for the personality test. It really does work!


Thank you for sharing this; very interesting.


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

I am in, too. There is NOTHING I like to talk about more than my Cobi and Casie, beagle boys. And to start us out, I am looking for a reputable breeder, professional, show person, lover of beagles to help me find our next little boy. Cobi is approaching the big 13 mark, and is showing signs of aging every day. Casie our 5 year old has NEVER been without a pack....came from a breeder/show person with 10+ beagles, to our little pack of 2....so he finds it very difficult to be the ONLY boy. I'd really be interested in hearing from those who might have or plan on having puppies in the next year. Great idea!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

This certainly was a winning idea! The thing took off like a wildfire in a couple of hours! It will be interesting to see how it shapes up.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Me too. I have two 13 year old dogs, a greyhound and a dachshund and a 6 month old dachshund puppy. I love them all so much.


----------



## take2needles (Sep 15, 2011)

This is a great idea! Count us in...Sugar, Toby, and me!


----------



## shewolf389 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't own a dog, but am granny and auntie and good neighbor to several and always have a bag of dog treats in my car... I did have to chuckle a little that the originator of this DOG group is KITTYknt....


Too funny...I was wondering about that myself, lol. :thumbup: :-D 
Count me in as well, I have a wolf/malamute cross.


----------



## Prayerknitter (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm in....I have a almost 10 yr old Pom ! Love this fury baby of mine!


----------



## donya (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm in. 12 yr old cocker spaniel. Cutest dog in the world!!!!


----------



## cauldronfire (Mar 21, 2011)

my 6 yr old baby is half pug and half boxer, I rescued him from the shelter, the day after he got there. He was found in a plastic bag on the highway. count me in


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*yeah*!!!


----------



## gamastein (Jan 29, 2012)

Would love to join this group. Have a catahoula hound 12 years old, 70 lbs. and a yorkie 5 years old and 7 lbs.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I have had a pound puppy before . Actually he was 2yrs old and went to heaven at 20yrs. Broke my heart. I said never again. I went into one of those adoption days at Petco. There was one there like my little Enigma, but she could not replace what I lost. I wondered around for awhile and one caught my eye. She was stuck in a cage with another dog. For 2 hours I watched this dog, not once did she bark amongst that madhouse. I had them take her out of the cage just it see. Back in the cage she went. That little dog broke me down that day. I told the people running the show I would take her. They moved her into another cage by the door. I went into the store to look around and then back to the dogs. She saw me and started to bark like "your my person". Yep I took her home. I was told she came from the tornado from Joplin MO. She was someone's house pet as she was already house broke. She was a lot younger than I thought but has been the best companion. She is a sheltie/papillon mix. Wormy, rough coat and under weight. She now weighs 23 lbs, not wormy, good food, excellent coat and turned out to be a love bug. She is what I needed to fill an empty heart.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Forgot to say, I'm in. Lol


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

pmarch said:


> I have had a pound puppy before . Actually he was 2yrs old and went to heaven at 20yrs. Broke my heart. I said never again. I went into one of those adoption days at Petco. There was one there like my little Enigma, but she could not replace what I lost. I wondered around for awhile and one caught my eye. She was stuck in a cage with another dog. For 2 hours I watched this dog, not once did she bark amongst that madhouse. I had them take her out of the cage just it see. Back in the cage she went. That little dog broke me down that day. I told the people running the show I would take her. They moved her into another cage by the door. I went into the store to look around and then back to the dogs. She saw me and started to bark like "your my person". Yep I took her home. I was told she came from the tornado from Joplin MO. She was someone's house pet as she was already house broke. She was a lot younger than I thought but has been the best companion. She is a sheltie/papillon mix. Wormy, rough coat and under weight. She now weighs 23 lbs, not wormy, good food, excellent coat and turned out to be a love bug. She is what I needed to fill an empty heart.


What a wonderful story! I said "never again" too, but then I decided to get into senior dogs and have done this for yrs now. Thank you for opening your heart again and for sharing your great story.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

SDKATE said:


> I am in, too. There is NOTHING I like to talk about more than my Cobi and Casie, beagle boys. And to start us out, I am looking for a reputable breeder, professional, show person, lover of beagles to help me find our next little boy. Cobi is approaching the big 13 mark, and is showing signs of aging every day. Casie our 5 year old has NEVER been without a pack....came from a breeder/show person with 10+ beagles, to our little pack of 2....so he finds it very difficult to be the ONLY boy. I'd really be interested in hearing from those who might have or plan on having puppies in the next year. Great idea!


We are in the process of getting things together and more organized, so please repost this when we get the "group" up and going. We will be getting in touch w/all who are interested.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Dollychris said:


> Hello,
> We show our Polish Lowland Sheepdogs. I am also interested in hearing from other Dog showing people. Our youngster Tilly, who is in my photograph was at Crufts for her first time this year. xx


I am going to have a section just for this called "Strut Your Stuff" when we get our group organized. It's for show dogs, competitions, etc.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

elcue said:


> Nice idea, this thread. My 15 year old terrier mix, a rescue, was with me for 10 years & I lost him recently after about 1 1/2 years with kidney disease and dementia.
> Now Jack, a 6 year old Aussie Shepherd/Queensland Heeler is with me after adopting me at the Humane Society 2 weeks ago. He is a sweet boy and we have been having a fine time getting to know each other.


Sorry to hear of your loss, but so glad you have another baby to love on. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Rotdogsmom said:


> I'm in. We lost our 12 year/7 month old Rottweiler, BJ, last monday to just plain old age. Rear was bad it just became too hard to move. Never dreamed he would be with us that long as have had him since he was 10 weeks old. He was a rescue and our lonely girl, Gretta, is also a rescue. I enjoy hearing about other dogs and the tips about what other people have tried with their dogs.


So sorry abt BJ. My Pom pepper was 15 and I'd had her from 10 wks too. Ripped me apart...Still cry abt her sometimes and she died in 1998.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I am surprised how much "service" type activities dogs teach themselves, even when not trained as service dogs. My bigger two know when I have a seizure to go and get my nephew who lives with me. They taught themselves that. The new little one, we had a friend visiting this week, and she had an asthma attack. The little one jumped up on her chest and started breathing with her, trying to establish a rhythm. She told us her chihuahuas at home do that too when she has an attack. It seems to be instinctive.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a problem with my little rescue. He is housebroken but " marks" the entire world. This has been a problem since January when I left him, with a friend, for 10 days. Any ideas on how to stop him. He is wearing. Belly band to contain the urine. I just can't have this happening in the house. Since he loves 'clothes', the band is. Ot an issue but I would like to stop the wetting. Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Rumrunner said:


> I have a problem with my little rescue. He is housebroken but " marks" the entire world. This has been a problem since January when I left him, with a friend, for 10 days. Any ideas on how to stop him. He is wearing. Belly band to contain the urine I just can't have this happening in the house. Since he loves 'clothes', the band is. Ot an issue but I would like to stop the wetting. Thanks for suggestions.


My new little guy, Joey, did that when he first got here last week, but now he goes to the door and whines/barks. Afraid I don't know. But when we get started I have a section on "School Days" abt training and a question like this would go there.


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm in. We have 2 adopted dogs. A German Wirehair pointer and Basset. I have just them started as animal companion dogs once a week for disabled adults. MI love it and so do they


----------



## Libbygrl (May 25, 2013)

What a great idea! Count me in. We have 3 rescue dogs ( two are foster fails.


----------



## Linda (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm in to. I've had dogs my whole life and have 2 now. Looking forward to asking other's opinions on certain things. Great idea


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks like we are all anxious to post our questions and receive some helpful answers. Thanks for following up on your great idea.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Vuksie said:


> I'm in! I have 3 poodles....almost 13, 10 and 7. Would love to discuss them, yours, and in between  Just let me know the particulars and I'll make a point to be a participant.....and thanks in advance for the great idea!


That is incredible-your poodles are the same age as my three! Amazing.


----------



## OneDeafDog (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm so happy this is going to happen. I have a deaf of and would love to hear from others who have a non-hearing dog as well. 
Count me in. 
Dianne


----------



## lovedoggie (Apr 23, 2013)

Count me in. I adopted 2 german shepherds (Valkyrie RIP Dec 06), and Shelbi who is paralyzed in the rear. She has her own wheelchair.


----------



## meann (Jan 2, 2012)

count me in. I have four lovely dogs!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Oh do be careful, so easy to get pulled over, it has happened to me a few times, one time causing a bad accident. Can't the rabbit be out of the way when you are walking? These dogs are so strong and sad about your husband sounds as if your walking days with the dogs are going to be for a while, how about training classes? Take care, Irene


lharris1952 said:


> DH is in hospital after having a stroke on Mother's Day. He is missing Zoe more than me. She had to go to the vet. this morning. She has an ear infection. It's not too bad, caught early and she is on meds. I am getting psyched up for our evening walk. It is a challenge to say the least. 20 min. of distraction and correction. Lets hope the rabbit doesn't run in front of us as usual. I know where he is, and try to get prepared for Zoe to do something. I never know what the something is going to be. She is suppose to ignore him, but try telling her that. It's hard to hold a 100 lb. golden back.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

My neighbour has 3 dogs a mother, and 2 male 7months old pups,That are her's,There are big Dogs Rottwiellers.The mother Dog is in season and this neighbour thinks it ok to leave the 3 of them together all day when he is out,As the male dogs wont try and mate with Jess as she is there Mother,


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Designer here: I have been helping to set up this thread.
> 
> You don't have to do anything but post and talk about your dogs. I don't have a dog now but have all my life up until we moved into a condo. so I hope to be able to help with this thread in any way I can.


Well, here I am, one dog on my left, one on my right, lap top in the middle, and looking forward to this thread. I sure hope you have granddogs nearby. It must be difficult not having dogs for the first time. My daughter's in-laws are in the same boat since they bought a condo in Florida last year.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Hi I am interested. I have 3 beautiful poodles that give us so much joy. I will keep an eye on the chats so I won't miss this.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Designer here: I have been helping to set up this thread.
> 
> You don't have to do anything but post and talk about your dogs. I don't have a dog now but have all my life up until we moved into a condo. so I hope to be able to help with this thread in any way I can.


Well, here I am, one dog on my left, one on my right, lap top in the middle, and looking forward to this thread. I sure hope you have granddogs nearby. It must be difficult not having dogs for the first time. My daughter's in-laws are in the same boat since they bought a condo in Florida last year.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a 7 year old english cocker spaniel named Pontuf.
Our only problem with having dogs has been with pet sitters. 
For a number of years we had a wonderful pet sitter that came and stayed in our house when we traveled and took care of our dogs.
Since we lost her we have been through "pet sitter hell ".
Anyone have any ideas how to find a pet sitter that is honest and loving to our dogs?


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Irene Kidney- Zoe is in training classes. She is a late bloomer and VERY hyper at 1 1/2 yrs. old. The trainer taught her to heel and sit at my right side because I use a walking cane on my left side. The first trainer taught her to heel and sit on my left side, so we had to start over with training. There was also some abuse at doggy day care. We now have a new trainer. Zoe is a pleasure to walk,now. The rabbits are everywhere. I just try to pay attention to Zoe. Her ears and eyes will tell me when something is getting her attention. She is distracted by squirrels,birds, the cows next door,and the horses. Not to mention leaves moving and who knows what else. She will be a good service dog for me . It is going to take lots of patience and more time than usual. Her attention is about 20 min. when we walk. Dh will be coming home from the hospital any day, so she will be excited to see him. The trainer has suggested she stay with him for the first few days that DH is home. Don't think that will happen. DH misses Zoe more than me. LOL.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I have a 7 year old english cocker spaniel named Pontuf.
> Our only problem with having dogs has been with pet sitters.
> For a number of years we had a wonderful pet sitter that came and stayed in our house when we traveled and took care of our dogs.
> Since we lost her we have been through "pet sitter hell ".
> Anyone have any ideas how to find a pet sitter that is honest and loving to our dogs?


Our pet sitter also works for our veterinarian. I never knew she pet sat until someone in the office mentioned it. So call your vet and ask for a recommendation. If that doesn't work, you might try other vets in your area.


----------



## PaulaJF (Oct 18, 2011)

Great idea! I would love to participate. Own a 2 year old rescued Shih Tzu.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

This morning I am, believe it or not, knitting a toy for our new little Rescue! None of the toys we have are small enough for him to pick up and hold! Essentially, it is a small,. knitted square bag into which a plastic chip bag will be sewn. The chip bag rustles when you touch the toy and makes noise. He can have it for his very own.


----------



## elizabethvickers (Nov 22, 2012)

I hope you can find someone reliable My husband and I are pet sitters in the UK and we love our job.We have many wonderful clients and their owners are lovely too.We sit in the owners houses and have dogs at our home too. Some of our owners still use us even though they have moved miles away.We also puppy walk for Guide Dogs for the Blind ( seeing eye dogs in the US )It's a shame we are so far away Good luck with your search.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Okay. I can't stand it anymore. Here are pictures of my two wonderful fur babies! Foster is a McNab and Rosie is a Border Collie. Both are rescue dogs and very, very spoiled.


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> There's a syndrome that my DH has called DOL syndrome. He can't answer the phone because he has DOL. He can't get himself a drink of water because he has DOL. What is DOL? Why, Dog On Lap, of course. Heh.


I have that too.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Good to hear that you have help and a trainer. Guess there is not a lot you can do about wild animals, thought the rabbit was a pet. I have just the last few years had bad experience with dog pulling and so your story touched me and wanted to avoid you sharing my experiences! She is still young too so good luck and hopefully all will be well and a speedy recovery to your husband, she will help him recover I am sure.


lharris1952 said:


> Irene Kidney- Zoe is in training classes. She is a late bloomer and VERY hyper at 1 1/2 yrs. old. The trainer taught her to heel and sit at my right side because I use a walking cane on my left side. The first trainer taught her to heel and sit on my left side, so we had to start over with training. There was also some abuse at doggy day care. We now have a new trainer. Zoe is a pleasure to walk,now. The rabbits are everywhere. I just try to pay attention to Zoe. Her ears and eyes will tell me when something is getting her attention. She is distracted by squirrels,birds, the cows next door,and the horses. Not to mention leaves moving and who knows what else. She will be a good service dog for me . It is going to take lots of patience and more time than usual. Her attention is about 20 min. when we walk. Dh will be coming home from the hospital any day, so she will be excited to see him. The trainer has suggested she stay with him for the first few days that DH is home. Don't think that will happen. DH misses Zoe more than me. LOL.


----------



## Evie1042 (Mar 15, 2012)

Sounds good to me. Would love to be involved with this subject.


----------



## plstahl (Apr 13, 2012)

I would like to be included. Have two Poodles: Miniature White Male and Toy Black Female. Both are rescue dogs.


----------



## jtanner (Aug 13, 2011)

Count me in. I am a true dog person. Have had many wonderful companions at present have my fourth Schnauzer over past 36 years.


----------



## LINDA DREW (Jan 13, 2012)

I would love to join in on this chat. I have two breeder English Springers and last year I got a rescue from the English Springer league. Can't say enough how much I love them! And on top of all those babies my daughter is in her 4th year of vet school out in Oregon.


----------



## neelia (Mar 28, 2011)

would love to participate - have a "woodle" cross between a poodle and a soft coated wheaten - she is a princess - Neelia


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Love your photo with sweet doggie wearing a cowl!


LindaHaddon said:


> Always have dogs all my life ... now I have 13 yrs old Chow mix, 8 yrs old Chocolate Lab and 1 yr old Poodle/Terrier mix (at least he looks like it, I adopted him when he was 2 months old found by neighbor at the street) ... Let me in, please


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> Okay. I can't stand it anymore. Here are pictures of my two wonderful fur babies! Foster is a McNab and Rosie is a Border Collie. Both are rescue dogs and very, very spoiled.


What breed is a McNab? Haven't heard of that before.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Irene Kidney said:


> Good to hear that you have help and a trainer. Guess there is not a lot you can do about wild animals, thought the rabbit was a pet. I have just the last few years had bad experience with dog pulling and so your story touched me and wanted to avoid you sharing my experiences! She is still young too so good luck and hopefully all will be well and a speedy recovery to your husband, she will help him recover I am sure.


Irene, Your Taz pic will look great in the section "Strut Your Stuff" when we get set up. It's for show dogs, agility, obedience and any type of competition where your dog has won a ribbon or just entered and you have a pic of them in the ring!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

kittyknit said:


> What breed is a McNab? Haven't heard of that before.


A McNab is a BIG border collie--he weighs about 85 pounds and I can pet his head easily if he is standing beside me. He was advertised by the rescue group as a Border Collie. I had just lost my beautiful Australian Sheppard and thought I would down-size. Hah! Foster was on Death Row when the Aussie rescue group lady bent the rules and took him. He has been a real challenge since he is sooo big and dog aggressive. That is except to dogs he knows. I can't take him for walks or to the dog park because of his aggressiveness. He decided his job is to keep all dogs, cats, people within eye-shot away from the house--even if it is the neighbors going to their cars or working in their yards. But he is loving and sweet and a real Mama's boy who loves to get up on my lap when I let him. He has learned where to put his feet so he isn't pinching too many nerves, so I usually let him on my lap once a day.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> A McNab is a BIG border collie--he weighs about 85 pounds and I can pet his head easily if he is standing beside me. He was advertised by the rescue group as a Border Collie. I had just lost my beautiful Australian Sheppard and thought I would down-size. Hah! Foster was on Death Row when the Aussie rescue group lady bent the rules and took him. He has been a real challenge since he is sooo big and dog aggressive. That is except to dogs he knows. I can't take him for walks or to the dog park because of his aggressiveness. He decided his job is to keep all dogs, cats, people within eye-shot away from the house--even if it is the neighbors going to their cars or working in their yards. But he is loving and sweet and a real Mama's boy who loves to get up on my lap when I let him. He has learned where to put his feet so he isn't pinching too many nerves, so I usually let him on my lap once a day.


That is interesting. When we get up and running w/this thread we will have a section called "School Days" and it is about training problems, questions, suggestions, so maybe someone will have a recommendation for your McNab..


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

kittyknit said:


> That is interesting. When we get up and running w/this thread we will have a section called "School Days" and it is about training problems, questions, suggestions, so maybe someone will have a recommendation for your McNab..


I had him to obedience school and asked the professional pet trainer for help and even took him to a pet psychic. He is spoiled beyond help for one thing and really hard-headed. But I love him greatly


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> I had him to obedience school and asked the professional pet trainer for help and even took him to a pet psychic. He is spoiled beyond help for one thing and really hard-headed. But I love him greatly


I know it must get frustrating, but he is lucky you have him now.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

kittyknit said:


> I know it must get frustrating, but he is lucky you have him now.


I suspect that he was an unclaimed stray because the owners were fed up with him. He was about a year old when I got him and he is now 11. I hate to think of how old he is since most big dogs don't live past 12


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

lharris says: Dh will be coming home from the hospital any day, so she will be excited to see him. The trainer has suggested she stay with him for the first few days that DH is home. Don't think that will happen. DH misses Zoe more than me. LOL.

You might be surprised. Dogs have a sense for who is hurting and who needs them most.


----------



## Lyle (May 8, 2011)

I'm waiting to join...


----------



## Neenar (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a beautiful big fur-kid called Pookie, she is a 9 year old Rottweiler and the love of my life (well after the kids and the hubby). I chose to have her instead of another baby and it was the best thing I have ever done. As with most of this breed she is a gentle giant who forgets that she is 8 and a half stones of dog and has to sit on you, not next to you.


----------



## Libbygrl (May 25, 2013)

My daughter's nickname is Pookie! She is a 44 yr old Pookie!!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Neenar said:


> I have a beautiful big fur-kid called Pookie, she is a 9 year old Rottweiler and the love of my life (well after the kids and the hubby). I chose to have her instead of another baby and it was the best thing I have ever done. As with most of this breed she is a gentle giant who forgets that she is 8 and a half stones of dog and has to sit on you, not next to you.


I have to laugh about you having a dog instead of another baby. When my oldest sister got her first dog (shitzu) her 4 children were teenagers. She said if she had known back then, what she knows now, she would have had only dogs!


----------



## Neenar (Oct 9, 2011)

I have to agree with her! I'd have a house full of puppies over one teenager!


----------



## smee2 (Nov 2, 2011)

I never thought I'd be saying this but I would like to join too. I used to skip over the dog stories but since my DD got a whoodle I'm in. I walk him during the week and he stayed with me when she first got him. He's now almost 6 months old and has grown in size to be just above my knees. Please tell me he is finished growing. When DD was little we had a miniature poodle who lived to be 17 yrs and I thought he was the best dog ever. Murphy (the whoodle)seems to be taking his place. Will post a picture when I figure out how to do it.
Selma


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

Our three 'babies'are rescues. My husbands German Shepherd was sold, then abused, bought back and we fell in love with her when she sensed the problems my husband has with PTSD. We got her, he trained her, she is now Federally Certified and goes everywhere with him. She has helped him so much that the VA has taken him off 6 medications he had been on for several years. She is wonderful for him.
Our little chihuahua is a Katrina rescue. She is very independent. She loves at her convenience not yours!!!
My latest is a little Pekingese we went to Atlanta, Ga. to get from their rescue center. That was a six hour drive but she is worth every penny and every mile. She is a little cuddle bug and an adorable comedian. Given us a load of pleasure and laughter playing with her bed and her toys. 
My daughter has been a vet tech for 29 years and raises German Shepherds, preferably long haired ones. If she finds a puppy of hers is being mistreated she buys them back. Her daughter is also a vet tech for the last 6 years and she raises long haired chihuahuas.
As you can see we are very much a dog family. To us there is no better friend or family member than a dog.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

I love these rescue stories. Every rescue I've ever had has been the most loyal, loving dog anyone could want.


----------



## GwynMacGeorge (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi,
I'd love to join the group. I have a Newfie, Great Dane and a Toy Poodle.


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

me too. I have a collie, but my daughter has just ogt a westie pup. and he is driving me mad. real cute, but it seems its me that has to train him.


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm in! I have a rescued Red and White Northern Siberian Husky. I know I'm biased, but I think she's gorgeous!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Neenar said:


> I have a beautiful big fur-kid called Pookie, she is a 9 year old Rottweiler and the love of my life (well after the kids and the hubby). I chose to have her instead of another baby and it was the best thing I have ever done. As with most of this breed she is a gentle giant who forgets that she is 8 and a half stones of dog and has to sit on you, not next to you.


What a gorgeous dog!


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Your Taz is a beautiful specimen of the breed. We had Shelties years ago. They are a wonderful breed.


----------



## dogstitcher (Apr 14, 2013)

I think this is a great idea. I have two beagles ages 3 and soon to be 2 years old in August. Both were rescue. The younger one is my dogdaughter and tries to run the house. I often refer to her as Madame Queen.LOL


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello Dot-I:

We have Pekingese and a German Shepherd ourselves.
We bred and showed our own Peke's and were very involved with the Pekingese Club of American. 
I have judged in England, Alabama, Arizona & California. 
I truly love the Pekingese breed. 

Our GS is very sweet and adores my husband. She goes everywhere with him. 
Both GS's & Pekingese are very easy to live with in my opinion. 
This is going to be a great topic and I look forward to all the input we will be sharing.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Count me in. I am 72 years old and we have had German Shepherds all our lives. Dad always had a shop and said he needed them for watch dogs. It was always my job to walk them in suburbia which they loved but the sight of one of them, "Skipper", walking along by my side and ignoring the maltese terrier that had attacked him and was hanging off his scruff is a sight that has me laughing to this day. If only people knew how gentle these dogs usually are they would laugh too. 
When I walked the dog (in those days long gone we did not have - nor did I need - a leash as we must do now). the Greek and Italian new arrivals to Australia would cross the street, sometimes in danger from cars, rather than pass us and it was not for many years that I learnt that their fear was a product of the wars when they were used as attack animals in their homeland.
I now have a Spoodle as I only have room for a little dog in my Unit. She is unfortunately the most energetic dog in the world I am sure and loves her walks.............


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Today is my Rusty's birthday! He is three years old today. I am going to do something special for him today since it is his third birthday. Right now, he is with me here. I can feel him licking my leg as I type this. He is such a sweet dog!


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

OMG Pookie is just so beautiful. Where would we be without our loyal canine friends? xx


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Jessie is lying here next to me and licking her poorly knee. She is thirteen and a half so is a bit arthriticky now like me. We still take a walk but not too far these days or she will be in trouble. When I think to how she was when she was a young vibrant border collie it seems so sad. She could leap a 5 bar gate without thinking and run for miles. Never mind she's a lovely girl and very happy, especially when her dad gets her dinner ready, or we have visitors.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

6M2Creations said:


> I'm in! I have a rescued Red and White Northern Siberian Husky. I know I'm biased, but I think she's gorgeous!


I love Huskies, too. My daughter has one in the traditional color for Huskies. Jetta is a really sweet and friendly dog and I wouldn't mind having one, except that they sometimes tend to be a little hyper and on the go more than my 65 years could take. :lol:


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Hello Dot-I:
> 
> We have Pekingese and a German Shepherd ourselves.
> We bred and showed our own Peke's and were very involved with the Pekingese Club of American.
> ...


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Rusty's Mom said:


> Today is my Rusty's birthday! He is three years old today. I am going to do something special for him today since it is his third birthday. Right now, he is with me here. I can feel him licking my leg as I type this. He is such a sweet dog!


Happy Birthday, Rusty! When we get set up, there is a place for b'day cake recipes for dogs if you have one! lol


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

I am very sad today. My Agility dog, Andre' will no longer be able to train or compete. My vet confirmed my fears this afternoon-he has ACL issues with both his rear knees. They will heal over time if he takes it easy.. He is thirteen, gave me MACH 3 in February and I can not ask any more of him- not at the risk of further injury. He has given me so much already. He will miss agility and I wish I could explain to him. I will never have another agility dog quite like my Andre. Quick to learn and ready to run! That is Andre'


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

P.S. Andre' is the one on the left.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

gin-red said:


> I am very sad today. My Agility dog, Andre' will no longer be able to train or compete. My vet confirmed my fears this afternoon-he has ACL issues with both his rear knees. They will heal over time if he takes it easy.. He is thirteen, gave me MACH 3 in February and I can not ask any more of him- not at the risk of further injury. He has given me so much already. He will miss agility and I wish I could explain to him. I will never have another agility dog quite like my Andre. Quick to learn and ready to run! That is Andre'


I am so sorry abt your baby's knee problems. I'm sure he is sad abt not getting to compete anymore. I'm sure you have pics you can share w/us on "Strut Your Stuff" when we get all set up. I look fwd to seeing them.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you-this is a hard pill to swallow.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks. andI will be happy to help in any way I can. 
Ginny & the PooCrew


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

We used to have Goldens I miss them a lot.Since we have aged a bit we had to downsize.We have two little rescues now but when I see a golden it takes my breath away for a sec.We will always miss them and wish we had them longer.That is the only downside to larger breed dogs they just don`t live long enough.If they can go to the moon you would think they could find a way to slow down the aging process in large dogs.Our little ones are cute but I would go back to golden tumbleweeds in a hot second


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

I once baked a ground turkey cake for our G.R. girls birthday.She loved it


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

what is a woodle?


----------



## Lodi (Feb 11, 2013)

I am starting training with my Willowon Saturday for 8 weeks looking forward to it. I need to learn how to be the pack leader.


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

We have a beagle too. We don`t think she is purebred though because she has alot of freckles .more like a cattle dog.We cannot get this little dog to slim down.We have tried everything we can. I think part of the problem is she does not have a beagle body.It is more stockey than any beagle I have met.Do your beagles care more about food than anything else?


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

I have never realized how many breeds of dogs have come from mixtures of two breeds Of course I have heard of the more known ones like labradoodle and puggles but if you have a semi new or less known mix could you please explain just once what the name comes from?Starting with the willowan first Thanks


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *kittyknit* -- gin-red will help with the agility page I am sure. she is a good friend of mine and just taught a class for the workshop section. See her post previous to this one.
> 
> sounds good gin-red. I know you would be willing to help .


All those pages are for is for people who enter agility, show dogs etc to post pics and tell abt their winnings/enteries.


----------



## smee2 (Nov 2, 2011)

newmansbest said:


> what is a woodle?


A woodle or whoodle is a cross between a wheaton terrier and a poodle. My DD has one and he is gorgeous. He looks like a poodle but has a curled up tail and literally bounces when he runs.
He loves people.
Will post a picture soon after he gets his hair cut.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

We have our 6th rescued dog. Ginger is a chi-peke about 8 years old and we have had her about 5 years.


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

Are your giants Anatolian guard dogs? Not sure of the spelling .Our neighbors used to breed them for sheep and goat herds.I loved the sweetness in a big dog.The Momma`s name was Annie


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

I wish I lived closer we could swap baby sitting.I bet someone will see your post who lives near you


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

Have you thought of trying a different kind of collar ? I had that problem with my golden.A collar that fits around their head did the trick.It looks like a muzzle but has nothing to do with keeping the dogs mouth closed. They do not pull like a regular collar and it does not choke them.It simply leads them by keeping their head under control.It is called a gentle leader.They don`t cost a lot and can be returned if you don`t find it works for you.I have had carpal tunnel surgery on both arms and could still walk our golden with no problems.Sorry this went so long,I guess I wanted someone to talk to too.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Our new trainer put a pinch collar on our golden, Zoe. It made all the difference in the world. We don't really care for it, but it is the only way to get her to obey. She is very energetic and strong willed. She is our second golden. We fell in love with the breed when we bought our first one 10 yrs. ago. We lost our Lucy to a heart attack last year. She is still missed.DH will never get over losing her. Zoe is altogether different. The trainer wants her on dial-up instead of high-speed DSL. I think she is wired with 440. Our vet. jokingly suggested Adderal. Several friends have said Zoe has doggy ADHD. She's only 1 1/2, so she is still a puppy. 100 lbs. and lean and strong and tall. Time for our morning walk, and work on heeling and sitting. 15 min. is the limit. She loses interest really quick.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Guys and gals, Just a note to say we are going to be getting Gone To The Dogs set up shortly as a managed post and instructions to you on how to subscribe to it so you get all the comments made. Just be sure you go on the page given and subscribe! If you don't you won't be in the loop. If you need any help or have questions abt it when it gets going then PM me.
I am excited with all the wonderful interest and stories that are pouring in! 
This has been needed and I am thrilled abt it!


----------



## neelia (Mar 28, 2011)

what is a woodle - in our case - it is a cross between a Soft coated Wheaten and a poodle - Tasha is five years old - the brightest dog we have ever had in a lifetime of owning dogs of various mixed breeds - Neeliw


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

kittyknit said:


> Guys and gals, Just a note to say we are going to be getting Gone To The Dogs set up shortly as a managed post and instructions to you on how to subscribe to it so you get all the comments made. Just be sure you go on the page given and subscribe! If you don't you won't be in the loop. If you need any help or have questions abt it when it gets going then PM me.
> I am excited with all the wonderful interest and stories that are pouring in!
> This has been needed and I am thrilled abt it!


Yippee!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> Yippee!


Please just give us time so admin can contact us and get us started. designer1234 will help me, as manager, to do all the "in's and out's".
We are committed to doing this, so please be patient.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is a link to a pinterest page for rescues if anyone is interested :-D 
http://pinterest.com/originalautumn/rescues/?e_t=bf91c5b0e2304c5b9ecf2b5b4e5338de&e_t_s=board-name&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=board_collaborator_invite


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

Argghhhhh! I can't look at dogs! I already have 6 rescues and I'll want to bring at least one home if I look at more! It's like taking someone who's on a very strict diet into Rocky Mountain Chocolate Factory!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Joan L said:


> Argghhhhh! I can't look at dogs! I already have 6 rescues and I'll want to bring at least one home if I look at more! It's like taking someone who's on a very strict diet into Rocky Mountain Chocolate Factory!


I know what you mean Joan. Sunny Meadows Safe Haven for Pets in Memphis where we get ours just posted they are at capacity at 200 dogs and cats and are having to turn away needy pets....soooooo, I am prob going to adopt at least one.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

As you can tell from my avatar, I am a dog person so count me in.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

loubroy said:


> As you can tell from my avatar, I am a dog person so count me in.


Keep watching for the link to subscribe as soon as we can get it up and running. Waiting for admin now to respond to our request.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

samazon said:


> Here is a link to a pinterest page for rescues if anyone is interested :-D
> http://pinterest.com/originalautumn/rescues/?e_t=bf91c5b0e2304c5b9ecf2b5b4e5338de&e_t_s=board-name&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=board_collaborator_invite


Another good place if you are reasonably close to them is Sunny Meadows Safe Haven for Pets, in Memphis, TN. sunnymeadows.org.....they are at capacity at 200 and need some adopters to come fwd. This is where we get ours and they have some really cute Poms, Poodles, Bichons, Shitz Tzus if anyone is interested...check it out...they are willing to work w/you on fees. Tell them I sent you, Penny in AR.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

newmansbest said:


> Have you thought of trying a different kind of collar ? I had that problem with my golden.A collar that fits around their head did the trick.It looks like a muzzle but has nothing to do with keeping the dogs mouth closed. They do not pull like a regular collar and it does not choke them.It simply leads them by keeping their head under control.It is called a gentle leader.They don`t cost a lot and can be returned if you don`t find it works for you.I have had carpal tunnel surgery on both arms and could still walk our golden with no problems.Sorry this went so long,I guess I wanted someone to talk to too.


We have them in Australia too and sometimes they are called Halties. You don't have to say sorry for talking....I am sure we are all interested in just about anything. They dont call me "Sticky-beak" for nothing...HaHa :? :?


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

Woof!


----------



## Orchids2515 (Nov 26, 2011)

Sign me up too. I have had dogs all my life. I rescued a poodle 3 years ago. He is such a sweet heart.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Orchids2515 said:


> Sign me up too. I have had dogs all my life. I rescued a poodle 3 years ago. He is such a sweet heart.


Orchids, just click on the link in the above post.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Orchids2515 said:


> Sign me up too. I have had dogs all my life. I rescued a poodle 3 years ago. He is such a sweet heart.


Be sure to click on the link listed above in "designers" post and you're in...


----------



## momofoliver (Jun 9, 2011)

My dogs are my best friends! The Boxer is Oliver he is almost 4 years old. He is a cancer survivor and on big love. The little guy is Wilbur. He is 2 1/2 and Olver's best friend.


----------



## elizabethvickers (Nov 22, 2012)

I Love boxers my husband and I look after other peoples houses and dogs when they are on holiday and we have 3 that we look after George who has cushing,s syndrome ,and brothers Paddy and Frank who are only 8 months old and keep us on our toes..


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Good Morning or I should say afternoon! I have been in the garden working in the roses all morning and my iris bed. Of course, my little old poodle man, Joey Boy, was whining the whole time I was out there as well as my Aussie, Abby. Couldn't let them out b/c I was spraying Malathion on the roses....my other little blind poodle, Blue was on his best behavior as usual...
I am so happy you all are adding pics to Gone With The Dogs chat thread.
I am Penny, kittyknit, the manager and I have wanted a thread like this for a long, long time. Now my dream is a reality and I am getting to meet all you wonderful dog lovers through your dogs...the best way isn't it????
I do hope you enjoy GWTDs chat as much as I do. Have a great weekend!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Kittyknit -- So happy and appreciative for your idea and effort!!! Makes this site all the more interesting -- love to knit, want to learn to crochet, but ADORE my 3 poodles and love to hear about others and their fur-babies!


----------



## Metoo (Mar 21, 2011)

It is getting close to the Fourth and already in my neighborhood the fireworks are going off. My little Buttercup is under the covers on the bed. She was on my lap but they were blowing off the big ones. I am not one for not celebrating, but fill sorry for the four legged critters. How many of you have the same problem, not only the fireworks but storms?


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Vuksie said:


> Kittyknit -- So happy and appreciative for your idea and effort!!! Makes this site all the more interesting -- love to knit, want to learn to crochet, but ADORE my 3 poodles and love to hear about others and their fur-babies!


Vuksie, I have the Aussie, Abby, 2 old poodle boys, Joey & Blue and I am adopting a 3rd poodle baby next wk from Sunny Meadows in Memphis where I got the other dogs...she is a 7 y/o female and I am naming her Petra. Will post pics when I get them...maybe she will be a playmate for Joey...he is high energy and needs someone! Blue is completely blind so can't play w/him....


----------

